# Any book or tutorial recommendations



## ultimatepunch (Sep 23, 2022)

Hi everyone 
Just beginning In jujutsu and was wondering if anyone can recommend any good books or tutorials for locks etc

Thanks


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 23, 2022)

What form of jujutsu are you studying?


----------



## ultimatepunch (Sep 23, 2022)

Tony Dismukes said:


> What form of jujutsu are you studying?


Hi 

Thanks for the reply 

it’s a form of Aiki jujutsu if that helps


----------

